# Hirsch International Offers New Embroidery Laser Bridge Cap System



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Hirsch International Offers New Embroidery Laser Bridge Cap System

Seit Elettronica has teamed with Tajima and Pulse Microsystems to develop a patented system where caps can be etched or appliquéd directly on the embroidery machine using the embroidery laser bridge.

This option can be added to the existing SL-4 models as well as the new SL-10 system. This technology allows the cap to rotate around the sewing head and frame out so the laser can access the cutting area. 

For smaller shops, Hirsch also offers the Single Head Laser SHL-5. The SHL-5 can cut appliqué directly on caps eliminating the need to order precut lettering or do time-consuming hand cutting.

For more information contact your local Hirsch sales representative; or call toll free at (800) 394-4426, or visit our website Embroidery Machine Sales and Apparel Decorating Solutions by Hirsch.


----------

